# Store brands vs. Brand name diapers



## Pheonixsmummy

So, I've just been wondering about what you ladies like to use for diapers. Essentially, I'm planning a trip to the store and while I was walking around today I noticed that shoppers store brand (Life Brand) is having a buy one get one free on their diapers ($11.99 ea). I'm just wondering if any of you ladies have used them before? I've noticed that people either love them or absolutely despise store brands...


----------



## Dream.dream

There is absolutely no difference . 90% of store brands are made by either huggies or pampers anyway. My son used Costco brand diapers and if you look at who makes the its the same people who make huggies . I believe life brands made by pampers . 

Try them out and see if they work


----------



## lizmageeful

Ive kinda mixed and matched between store brands and brand names just cause sometimes the brand names are cheaper with coupons, and i havent noticed any substantial difference.


----------



## 060509.x

We buy store brand nappies an find them to be better than any others we have tried!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I always use store brand nappies, I do think Pampers (leading brand in UK) are a little bit nicer but I just can't justify the difference in cost for it! xx


----------



## a.c.d.e

I always used store brand and never had an issue with any.


----------



## ClairAye

I use cloth but have used some store brands before and I have found no difference in them to Huggies nappies.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I used huggies, and huggies only with my daughter... I know people say theres no difference, but the store brands caused an awful awful diaper rash :(. Will be starting out with a store brand for this baby, and am hoping they work because they are SO much cheaper!


----------



## snowfia

I use store brand. Pampers don't work for my LO but store brand ones do and they're a lot cheaper.


----------



## magic93

I haven't tried store brand diapers, but I've used huggies and pampers. Pampers don't fit my son properly so he pees on himself with pampers especially the baby dry ones. I like huggies little snugglers the best for my LO. They are a little more but if you buy the economy size box its not much difference.


----------



## jozylynn896

It depends. Like walgreens brands, target brands, places like those, i've seen no dofference. But omfg i bought some diapers from the dollar store juat to have by mymoms house. He woke up with either pee or poo all over him everytime. :/


----------



## beanzz

I buy the cheapest that the store I'm in has. The co op down the road only sells pampers cos its a tiny store so if I'm just nipping out to that shop I'll have to buy that brand but if I drive to the big tesco in the next town to do my big fortnightly shop then I'll buy a huge pack of tescos own brand :) there's no difference that I can see.


----------



## jozylynn896

Sorry guys unrelated, but what's a fortnight? Is it two weeks?


----------



## ClairAye

jozylynn896 said:


> Sorry guys unrelated, but what's a fortnight? Is it two weeks?

Yes :)


----------



## jozylynn896

Ooooh, thats so cool i wish Americans said cool things like th a t. Lol


----------



## blamesydney

At the beginning of the month when I get CS I get a big box of huggies overnight diapers (Because she has a habit of peeing all over herself every night) and she doesn't leak ever. But after she runs out of those I get store brand, and they work just fine, although she does pee through them at night.


----------



## x__amour

I've always used Pampers. Tried Huggles and Up & Up from Target and both were terrible. We only needed one super box from Sams Club a month for $50 so the price wasn't awful. LO is potty trained now though.


----------



## lola_90

I like Pampers but can't afford them! I find that they smell funny a bit. I do buy them though in the Asda baby event when I get get the big massive pack for £12

Normally I stick to supermarkets brand. I Love Asda's, Aldi's and Tesco's, not a fan of Sainsbury's.

And for wipes we use Aldi's they are really thick, have a resealable lid and are only 79p for 80!


----------



## lil lovey

I tried pampers at first but baby got bum rash , so I used Huggies n they just perfect n more affordable...


----------



## MissJayy

I use Huggies, I tried using cheaper ones but found that they leaked...


----------

